
DuckDuckGo ES6 Cheatsheet - redox_
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=es6+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1
======
sk8ingdom
I think people are missing the point. This isn't as much about ES6 as it is
about DDG. For example:

\-
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=emacs+cheatsheet&ia=cheatsheet&iax...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=emacs+cheatsheet&ia=cheatsheet&iax=1)

\-
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=vim+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=vim+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1)

~~~
_zekiel
Thanks for helping point this out! I lead community at DuckDuckGo and there
are a lot more, "Instant Answers" that the world should know about. The
community of open source devs really deserve a standing ovation for things
like this
([https://duckduckgo.com/?q=who%27s+in+space&ia=answer](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=who%27s+in+space&ia=answer)).

Check out the whole list of answers in development and live here:
[https://duck.co/ia](https://duck.co/ia)

~~~
anexprogrammer
Most of what DDG is doing is great, and for a lot of things it's just as good
as and often better than Google. It's really good to see how far you've come.

A few times I've found the instant answers are just plain wrong, and even
though I've hit feedback they never got corrected. Hopefully you're trying to
improve how you react to feedback? It's partly because you do so damn well on
things like single link for a song lyric search, or just the answer snippet
you need like an IP address, and highlight it better than Google that it
becomes so noticeable when you do get something wrong.

I'd be hard pushed to remember a specific broken search to point you to as
last time was around Christmas.

~~~
rizzin
DDG team can be really slow with feedback.

Last year I submitted fixes for several bang searches, and I received an
answer from them about three months later.

~~~
agumonkey
I didn't even know it was a "team"

------
autoreleasepool
I actually switched back to DuckDuckGo because I've found it's a better way to
use Google than google.com

The cheat sheets and the bang commands are awesome. The no tracking by default
is obviously a great benefit.

When the results are not as good, or I have a feeling Google will do it
better, I just prefix with !g in the search bar and with no additional hassle
I have myself a Google search.

My search engine life has never been this good.

~~~
grimman
Just out of curiosity: how often do you find yourself using !g and then
actually finding a better answer?

~~~
NoGravitas
I'm not autoreleasepool, but IME, I find myself using !g about 5% of the time
(counting only general searches, not things where I would be using another
bang expression). About half of those times, it ends up giving me a better
answer.

------
jkxyz
Honestly, I've been using DuckDuckGo exclusively for a few years now, and I
still don't use even half of the bangs or instant answer features.
Occasionally the Wikipedia summaries are what I'm looking for, or I'll !define
something.

My point being, even without the power user features, it's just a great search
engine for everyday use.

~~~
krick
Same here, long time ago switched to DDG and don't have many complaints.
Except, sometimes devil really is in the details: duckduckgo.com is awfully
long to type on mobile and it's a tiniest bit slower than google, which is a
little annoying if you use it all day long while downloading something from
torrents and so on.

~~~
smussmann
For mobile, I've found ddg.gg much shorter to type than duckduckgo.com, and it
redirects to the same place, so maybe that's a solution.

I don't have anything for the latency, though.

~~~
grimman
I found out, in a happy little accident, that dgg.gg also works.

------
hardwaresofton
For those that are looking for a reason to try DDG out:

I use the DDG plugin for firefox ([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/duckduckgo-fo...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/duckduckgo-for-firefox/?src=userprofile)) -- and I get to
type things like:

!hn duckduckgo

!python multiprocessing

!ud swagtron

in my addressbar and get pretty quick amazing access to a bunch of sites I
know about on the internet without setting up my own custom search options on
the browser itself. It has saved me tons of time and is an awesome feature.

Of course, there are more reasons to choose DDG, but I remember being pretty
wowed when I first saw someone else use the one I just mentioned

~~~
stinos
I don't think you need a plugin for that? Anything typed in the address bar
which doesn't look like an internet address will be sent to the default search
engine by FF, so if that happens to be DDG you're ok.

~~~
hardwaresofton
That's absolutely right -- the plugin sets your default search provider, but
if you just set it to DDG yourself (or search those phrases on
duckduckgo.com), you would get those awesome features.

------
ghrifter
Are single quotes the preferred way of making strings nowadays then? It seems
to be pretty common among new JS frameworks/libraries source code that I see
nowadays.

    
    
        var asdf = "asdf";
    

vs

    
    
        var asdf = 'asdf';
    

I really haven't been doing any JS programming for quite a while now.

~~~
ShakataGaNai
I suspect it's mostly preference & less keystrokes (single tick requires no
shift key). All the answers on stack overflow seem to indicated there's not
really a difference:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3149192/difference-
betwee...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3149192/difference-between-
single-quotes-and-double-quotes-in-javascript)

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/242813/when-to-use-
double...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/242813/when-to-use-double-or-
single-quotes-in-javascript)

~~~
whoopdedo
Some languages (Perl and PHP) will interpolate variables in double-quoted
strings. Getting in the habit of typing single-quotes defends against
accidentally using variable substitution when you don't mean to.

~~~
univerio
But some other languages (C/C++) have different meaning assigned to single-
quoted strings. Getting in the habit of typing double quotes will ensure you
will always get a string.

------
shostack
Total side bar, but I always thought their brand name held them back. It
really doesn't roll off the tongue in a way conducive to becoming a verb (ie.
"Let me DuckDuckGo it" vs. "Let me Google it").

Curious how everyone else finds themselves working the brand name into
discussions.

~~~
tagawa
We've suggested people try saying "Duck it", but admittedly it's not in
popular use just yet...

~~~
davnicwil
I agree with OP. The name isn't bad per se, but I too believe it ultimately
puts a ceiling on DDG's growth and marketability. The fact is, it is awkward
to use in a sentence, and it _will_ dampen the rate of word-of-mouth marketing
for that reason.

I'm not sure how tongue in cheek your remark is, but just in general if you
think that trends in language, such as using a brand name as a verb, come from
the top-down rather than appearing spontaneously and organically then you're
on seriously the wrong track. There's a reason that people don't say 'duck
it', that has nothing to do with you encouraging them to or not. You can't
influence it at all really (well for sake of argument, assume that's true at
least with anything but a world-leading marketing spend) - all you can do is
set the seed for the brand to get used that way organically. At the moment
it's not.

The branding thus far is a sunk cost. It's never too late to turn round, walk
back, and take the other fork in the road if the fork you chose isn't going
anywhere.

~~~
AdamSC1
At the end of the day we look at it from the perspective of how we've come to
be the startup that does things a little differently. Our headquarters is in a
town of 5000 people in PA, we refuse to track our users even if it were more
profitable, and we like our long quirky name. And, when you do use DuckDuckGo
in a sentence people notice and it sticks with them because it is different.

We've grown 100% year over year, but at the end of the day our main focus is
building a great product people love, that truly puts privacy first. Threads
like this mean we're doing it right - we just want people to love being part
of the flock!

~~~
davnicwil
> when you do use DuckDuckGo in a sentence people notice and it sticks with
> them because it is different

This is a good point, but I guess if a lot fewer people use it in a sentence
to begin with than otherwise might, it won't provide much of an advantage in
practice.

> our main focus is building a great product people love

This entirely sums up the point - DDG does things differently and that's great
- going against the established grain with your product makes it what it is.
But why go against the grain with your branding too? Aren't you just adding an
orthogonal concern to deal with, that has nothing to do with what makes your
product great?

------
af16090
Here's a useful list of other shortcuts that DuckDuckGo provides:
[http://techglimpse.com/duck-duck-go-search-engine-goodies-
tr...](http://techglimpse.com/duck-duck-go-search-engine-goodies-tricks/)

Some of my favorites:

expand [shortened URL] - (ex: expand
[http://tinyurl.com/urlwiki](http://tinyurl.com/urlwiki)) - See where a
shortened URL points to

password [length] [weak/strong] - (ex: password 15 strong) - Generate a
password of n characters (with the usual disclaimer about generating passwords
from a website)

------
tagawa
Related: We (DuckDuckGo) have a table of programming-related Instant Answers,
including cheat sheets, that we're trying to complete here, so you can see
what's currently available or waiting for a developer:
[https://github.com/duckduckgo/duckduckgo/wiki/Programming-
IA...](https://github.com/duckduckgo/duckduckgo/wiki/Programming-IA-Coverage)

------
prando
VIM cheatsheet! Sweet..
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=vim+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=vim+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1)
duckduckgo simply gets better everytime and I've made it my default search
engine. And like someone mentioned, if I find the results inadequate, I just
!g it.

~~~
Kinnard
Wish they had nano

~~~
xiaq
I thought the point of nano is being usable without a cheatsheet.

~~~
Kinnard
True.

------
eridal
ddg keeps getting better and better and better

go duck duck go!!

~~~
galfarragem
Revisiting duck duck go after having ignored it few years ago was a good
surprise. I don't know exactly what changed or if the algorithm is good enough
but it made me think about trying it again.

~~~
AdamSC1
We encourage you to try it again for sure! We've even added a feedback button
on the SERP. Despite our small size we move pretty aggressively on improving
the search. In fact in the past year we've added hundreds of new Instant
Answer sources and thousands of new !Bangs. So give us a test drive, set us as
default for a week, let us know what is working for you and what isn't. I
think one of the best parts about us, is that you can reach us. You can be
engaged in this process and give feedback that helps build the search engine
you want to see.

------
harunurhan
Wow, cool feature from DuckDuckGo, it seems to be working well. If you want
more detailed cheatsheet for ES6
[https://github.com/DrkSephy/es6-cheatsheet](https://github.com/DrkSephy/es6-cheatsheet)
is a good one, I believe.

------
Wintamute
Is this cheatsheet, and similar ones for other languages, somehow dynamically
generated by DDG, or are they just producing and maintaining this content
themselves? If the former, bravo! If the latter I fail to see how this is a
scaleable approach for a search engine?

~~~
moollaza
These are all community-contributed. You can view all the JSON source files
here: [https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
goodies/tree/mas...](https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
goodies/tree/master/share/goodie/cheat_sheets/json)

and you can search for Cheat Sheets (and all other Instant Answers) here:
[https://duck.co/ia?q=cheat+sheet](https://duck.co/ia?q=cheat+sheet)

------
halayli
If you're interesting in ES6, I highly recommend Exploring JS
([http://exploringjs.com/](http://exploringjs.com/))

------
harry8
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=latex+cheatsheet](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=latex+cheatsheet)
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=latex+cheatsheet&ia=cheetsheet&iax...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=latex+cheatsheet&ia=cheetsheet&iax=1)

:-(

~~~
moollaza
It's all open-source. These are powered by simple JSON files, you're welcome
to submit a LaTeX Cheat Sheet :)

[https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
goodies/tree/mas...](https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
goodies/tree/master/share/goodie/cheat_sheets/json)

I think we have over 200 cheat sheet now

------
gary4gar
Tried the Golang cheatsheet, the rendering is broken. lots of <br> tags

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=golang+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=golang+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1)

------
jonesetc
Also works with "es2015 cheatsheet"

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=es2015+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=es2015+cheatsheet&ia=answer&iax=1)

------
s9ix
Well, this just reminded me how awesome DDG is and made me switch! Thanks :)

------
ShakataGaNai
Is there a printable version? Would be far more handy on my wall/desk where I
can reference it quickly.

~~~
owtM
Have you tried file -> print?

~~~
fredrik-j
Have you? It isn't pretty when printed from Chrome or Firefox.

[https://imgur.com/JCHfEjy](https://imgur.com/JCHfEjy)

------
vbezhenar
Is there some shortcut? "cheatsheet" is a long word to type.

~~~
giancarlostoro
You can type char instead or these other keywords in this file:

[https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
goodies/blob/mas...](https://github.com/duckduckgo/zeroclickinfo-
goodies/blob/master/lib/DDG/Goodie/CheatSheets.pm)

Maybe even ask for a new shortcut for cheat sheets.

~~~
tagawa
tldr; You can use your keyword with any of these trigger words: 'char',
'chars', 'character', 'characters', 'cheat sheet', 'cheatsheet', 'command',
'commands', 'example', 'examples', 'guide', 'help', 'quick reference',
'reference', 'shortcut', 'shortcuts', 'symbol', 'symbols', 'key bindings',
'keys', 'default keys'

------
fiatjaf
"read-only constants". This is a crazy thing to say and people are believing
this.

~~~
cname
Explain?

~~~
addandsubtract
"The const declaration creates a read-only _reference_ to a value. It does not
mean the value it holds is immutable, just that the variable identifier cannot
be reassigned." [1]

[1] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Refe...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Statements/const)

~~~
Hovertruck
I see a lot of complaints about this that I don't really understand. This is
similar to final in Java, val in Scala, etc – sure, it's potentially
referencing a mutable value, but you know it's not going to be reassigned.

~~~
fiatjaf
You know that, but the happy-new-world ES6 tutorials out there do not. And I
imagine the same about most people reading them.

